# Any factory steam dcc sound loco being made?



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I am working with steam and wondered if any new N locos have come out in steam with factory DCC and Factory sound. I'm out of the loop for knowing whats on the market. I thought you guys would know. I might be forced to get a diesel which would fit into the late steam era if you could recommend a brand and name with factory DCC and factory sound. Any help would be great. Thanks Ron


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The only N scale DCC/Sound locos I know of are Athearn's 4-6-6-4 Challengers and 4-8-8-4 Big Boys.I have one of each of the earlier runs wich come equipped witc MRC decoders,wich are notorious failures.Both mine are going great though.Later production of these two models now come equipped with Tsunami decoders,so should be much more reliable.Unfortunately,these are sold out so Ebay may be the only way to get one.

Bachmann offers DCC equipped 4-8-2 Heavy Mountain and a Light 2-10-2.I have a 4-8-2 and,given it's affordable,it is a fair runner.

Then you have the "DCC ready".In this field,the Intermountain 4-8-8-2 Cabforward is a sweetie.Remove the tender shell,pull out the dummy plug,plug in the appropriate decoder (TCS DP2X) then reinstall the shell and you're all set (10 minutes).And sound shouldn't be too difficult to install in this baby.
Another easy retrofit is the Kato Northern GS-4,A five minute job if you use the decoder Kato offers but still an easy hardwire job with other decoders.You also have the Model Power 4-6-2 Pacific and 2-8-2 Mikado...everything is in the tender...cut a couple wires,solder the decoder in and there you are,ready to run.Not much room for sound though.

Fortunately,choices are widening in N scale as manufacturers are developping/improving models all the time.Right now,N scale sounds aren't so great so I'm not planning in adding sound to any of the locos I have other than the two Athearn's that are already sound equipped.To tell you the truth,I turn the sound off most of the time.Hearing the train go by is fun,having a classification yard nearby is something else and since I don't have a huge layout.......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ron,
Something to consider there are some of us out here, PICK ME, PICK ME that have installed more DCC and sound in N scale steam than he cares to want to remember!
It's not that expensive to get it installed and when it's done you'll hardly even be able to tell it's not factory!


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe I should rephrase this a little. I want to add another loco to my track which is small and DCC run. I like steam and I have a N scale challenger, N Walthers 2-8-8-2, a Bachmann N Spectrum heavy mountain with a Digitrax DCC and sound decoder, and a Spectrum N N & W with a Tsunami 750 installed. Something else would be nice to add this year. A Stream loco is my favorite to add but if I find an easy install DCC and Sound diesel I would give it a shot. A factory install would be the way to go but if its a real simple DCC AND SOUND plug and play this would be OK. Maybe suggestions will be easier if I try an easy DCC sound install. Gotta be easy plug and play. My other installs were too much worry. Thanks Ron


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Bachman makes a 4-6-0 that comes with factory installed DCC, no sound however and it's a jewel, runs great btw. Some of the others can have dcc installed when you buy em if you ask. Sound is another story however. comes seperately, you buy it and install it yourself, or get it installed. I have a friend who has all his DCC and sound installed by the hobby shop who has someone do it for them.


----------

